# Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD (merged)



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

An hour 'til tipoff. Figured we'd better get one started.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

The game starts at 7? If it does im in trouble im going out for dinner ill have to go to sports resturant to watch the game i suppose.Should be a nice game both pretty young teams.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

Outlaw was activated.

Charles Smith out.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

yay!


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

Yay i hope Outlaw can play good tonight.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

The more time for practices, the more opportunities Outlaw has to impress Nate. These last few days may have given Travis a chance to shine.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

Hopefully the team responds to Nate's "tirade" and plays a damned tough game. I am hoping for a win so I can break out the Tuaca.

Prunetang


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

Antonio Harvey is now officially vastly superior on the radio to another English-speaking person. Chicago's assistant coach Pete Meyers sounds like an alien from Buckaroo Banazi!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*



BlazerCaravan said:


> Antonio Harvey is now officially vastly superior on the radio to another English-speaking person. Chicago's assistant coach Pete Meyers sounds like an alien from Buckaroo Banazi!



I always thought Meyers sounded a bit like Kevin Calaboro.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

Wow, we are looking pretty rusty.....
And 2 quick fouls AGAIN for Telfair...damn


Prunetang


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

Wheels says the Bulls are playing "intelligently." Uh oh.

6-0 Bulls


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

Maybe we should show the Blazers this thread, so they can realize they're supposed to be PLAYING A GAME OF BASKETBALL!

Sheesh. Let's see if Nate can wake up the groggy kids.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

Hey made a basket. . .


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

Listening to the game. Is Jack that good or is Telfair just ineffective. Seems like the game turned a little when Jack came inot the game.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

Well, to be fair, Telfair only played two minutes, which isn't exactly a good indication of effectiveness....He just happened to get two lame foul calls on him right off the bat.

Prunetang


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

is their any website where i can listen to the game for free?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*



ThatBlazerGuy said:


> is their any website where i can listen to the game for free?


Try this: http://kxl.com/listenpop.htm


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*



ABM said:


> Try this: http://kxl.com/listenpop.htm


sweet thanks I thought it was blocked during games!
Working for me


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

So maybe it's just the Blazers waking up after 4 days off. Telfair will have his chance in the 2nd quarter. I hate being at work this late. Would love to know if Telfair is being aggressive. ie pushing the ball, controling the pace, driving forcing a switch then dishing ect.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

Check it out. 19 points from the Blazer BENCH after only one quarter!


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

Woo Hoo We have a le... oh.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*



cpt.napalm said:


> sweet thanks I thought it was blocked during games!
> Working for me



shhhhhhhh....


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*



BlazerCaravan said:


> Woo Hoo We have a le... oh.



lol


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

Nice layup by the Fresh Prince of Telfair.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

Tel-Flair.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

From down nine early to up nine at the half! Go Blazers!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

He's just been brutalizing Duhon.

Even though it took them awhile, Zach and Darius finally woke up - D-Miles has been plugging up passing lanes and got a couple key steals.

The free throw shooting!

Juan Dixon!

61 points in the first half!

Who woulda thought?


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

Telfair has always been known as a cocky kid.

If he plays like this, his actions back it up. He looks sick tonight. I love that he's starting to finish at the rim with more consistancy. The dude has a mad swagger.....


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

I can taste 3-3 . . .


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

Al Jefferson and Pavel can run teams better than Telfair, plus they are taller than the midget. On a serious note though, Telfair owns his opposition.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

We shot 83.3% (15 of 18) in the second quarter. :banana: :cheers: :banana: 

I wouldn't mind doing... 2/3 that well in the second half!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

Jack and Telfair start 2nd half. Not Monia or Dixon but Jack. Interesting


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

This is an important game for Nate after a fiery tirade.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

Jarret Jack To The Rescue!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

Man... If Miles could handle the ball better, he'd improve this team a lot.

Seems like he's improving though!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

Nervous time . . . man I love it


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

I think it's safe to say that the team is run better by telfair.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*



Hap said:


> I think it's safe to say that the team is run better by telfair.


No kidding...the passing is horrible....Jack passes to Zach, WHO'S ALREADY TRIPLE TEAMED!

:curse:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

Dixon... not the guy I want taking my shots right now.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

One point game with less than 1:30 to go. C'mon guys, I have uCash riding on the Blazers to win.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*



Bill Schonley said:


> You've Got.
> To Make.
> Your Free Throws.


Indeed sah.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*



Samuel said:


> Dixon... not the guy I want taking my shots right now.


He scored big time against Detroit in the 4th... so he's as good as anyone. Zach's in "bullheaded" mode; they could quintuple team him and he wouldn't pass.

What's the hell got into Sweetney's Gatorade?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

Were is JOEL?

Sweetney is killin us down low!


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

I think Telfair needs to break the opposition down with his penetration and either go for the score or get it to Zach or a cutting Miles.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*



G-Force said:


> One point game with less than 1:30 to go. C'mon guys, I have uCash riding on the Blazers to win.



Did you take that picture?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

BIG foul.

Ratliff.... Please.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*



BlazerCaravan said:


> He scored big time against Detroit in the 4th... so he's as good as anyone. Zach's in "bullheaded" mode; they could quintuple team him and he wouldn't pass.
> 
> What's the hell got into Sweetney's Gatorade?


Let him have a few games of high percentages before he gets the call in the 4th...

EDIT: A three there? NO NEED FOR IT. Draw a foul, jeez.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

Oh What A Defensive Stop By Patterson!


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

I don't know about Outlaw, but I'm having an asthma attack right now! better than a heart attack, I suppose!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

Game Reset:

Randolph in.

1 pt. Lead.

Chitown doesn't have fouls to give.

Execution...


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

OH WHAT A BONEHEADED SHOT BY DIXON!

:curse:


----------



## Swerv (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

whats going on? ESPN ticker thing shows 1:05 left and its tied


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

poor shot selection at the end there.

they really gotta make a stop and NOT foul...get the rebound, and pass to a guard.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*



Samuel said:


> Dixon... not the guy I want taking my shots right now.



You jinxed us. : )


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

DAMMIT..bulls up by one....Heinrich drove past Jack....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

crap.

this is gonna be a "damnit!" loss.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

If we lose by one, does Randolph apologize for his idiot technical foul?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*



Swerv said:


> whats going on? ESPN ticker thing shows 1:05 left and its tied



Blazers down by one with the ball and 15 seconds left


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

Harveyius Say: "On one shot, you're either going to win it or lose it."


----------



## Swerv (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

thanks for the updates guys........


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*



BlazerCaravan said:


> If we lose by one, does Randolph apologize for his idiot technical foul?



Who are you antonio harvey (he just said that)


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

RATLIFF!!!! 

DMAN!!!!!

:banana:


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Who are you antonio harvey (he just said that)



LOL! I only wish I was so well spoken.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

DEFENSE.DEFENSE.DEFENSE.DEFENSE.DEFENSE.DEFENSE.DEFENSE.DEFENSE.DEFENSE.DEFENSE.DEFENSE.DEFENSE.DEFENSE.DEFENSE.DEFENSE.DEFENSE.DEFENSE.DEFENSE.DEFENSE.DEFENSE


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

Telfair SPLITS the defense...gets triple teamed....missed the layup...but the LANE was completely open for Ratliff to dunk the missed FT....

:clap:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

Blazers win!


----------



## Swerv (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

awesome!! Sweet!!! I hate living out of area on game nights


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

Taht was like the longest 8 seconds EVER.....


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 

oh yeah!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

1 second left...not over yet.....blazers ball...at 1/2 court...


----------



## KIDBLAZE (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

thats what im ****in talkin bout 

GO BLAZERS :banana:


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

Dixon at the line with 0.6 -- hits the first!


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

BLAZERS WIN! BLAZERS WIN! BLAZERS WIN! BLAZERS WIN! BLAZERS WIN! BLAZERS WIN! BLAZERS WIN! BLAZERS WIN! BLAZERS WIN! BLAZERS WIN! BLAZERS WIN! BLAZERS WIN! BLAZERS WIN! 

WOO HOO!

:banana: :cheers: :banana: :cheers: :banana: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*



Xericx said:


> Taht was like the longest 8 seconds EVER.....



OK now Blazers win


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

*What A Win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

HOLY CRAP... maybe this team WILL be good!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

boy I love being wrong!

wahooo!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

Woooooooooo!

Damn, i REALLY don't think we win that game if Telfair didn't come back and play injured....nice!


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

Yesssssssssssssssssss


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

I can hear Bill Walton talking about Telfair: "Shades of Willis Reed! A future Hall of Famer! Give respect to the Iron Man!"


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: What A Win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Telfair playing injured = SWEET! He played GREAT. 

:banana:


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: What A Win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

This team won't utterly suck! I'm building it from there! :banana:


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

Waltonism, "Theo Ratliff is one of the best at put back dunks in the entire history of the greatest game in the world, that is NBA basketball".


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

Oh Theo... it's good to have you back!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

I'm going to sleep well tonight . . . sweet!!!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

Maybe I'm off my rocker, but I wasn't necessarily encouraged by the win. Sure, they got some plays down the stretch, but not without some help from Chicago (Gordon's pass to Paul Allen, anyone?). The Blazers were outscored by 6 in the final quarter and looked lost on offense without Telfair.

Then again, in the words of the immortal Jim Rome, "scoreboard, baby." :banana:


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

thank you home cookin' !


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Maybe I spoke too soon. 52% from the field and 70% from the line ... that's something to be encouraged by.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

We currently have home court in the first round of the playoffs! 

For awhile it looked like Zach's T was going to cost us the game, but Telfair and Theo came through. Good games by a lot of guys. BTW, am I dreaming or did we shoot over 70% from the line and have only 13 turnovers...!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*



wastro said:


> Maybe I'm off my rocker, but I wasn't necessarily encouraged by the win. Sure, they got some plays down the stretch, but not without some help from Chicago (Gordon's pass to Paul Allen, anyone?). The Blazers were outscored by 6 in the final quarter and looked lost on offense without Telfair.
> 
> Then again, in the words of the immortal Jim Rome, "scoreboard, baby." :banana:



BASSY!!!!! Come on...he got injured, went to the Locker Room, THEN CAME BACK TO PLAY AND FINISH THE GAME OFF. That's gotta be encouraging!!!!

:banana:


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*



wastro said:


> Maybe I'm off my rocker, but I wasn't necessarily encouraged by the win. Sure, they got some plays down the stretch, but not without some help from Chicago (Gordon's pass to Paul Allen, anyone?). The Blazers were outscored by 6 in the final quarter and looked lost on offense without Telfair.


2nd half was ugly, but i was encouraged by the 2nd quarter. showed future potential if nothing else.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*



ProZach said:


> We currently have home court in the first round of the playoffs!
> 
> For awhile it looked like Zach's T was going to cost us the game, but Telfair and Theo came through. Good games by a lot of guys. BTW, am I dreaming or did we shoot over 70% from the line and have only 13 turnovers...!


 That's right, First Place, Baby!!!!! :banana:


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*

quote of the game: "Yah. We jellin'." - Juan Dixon


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Here is the boxscore by NBA.com 

2FG% = 51.5%
3FG% = 33.3%
FT% = 70.3%

13 TO *not bad

15 assists

We were OUTrebounded 32 - 45


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*



wastro said:


> Maybe I'm off my rocker, but I wasn't necessarily encouraged by the win. Sure, they got some plays down the stretch, but not without some help from Chicago (Gordon's pass to Paul Allen, anyone?). The Blazers were outscored by 6 in the final quarter and looked lost on offense without Telfair.
> 
> Then again, in the words of the immortal Jim Rome, "scoreboard, baby." :banana:



These are the kind of games that are going to help the young Blazers develop. I didn't watch the game so don't know how they played down the stretch, but win or lose it builds character.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

crowTrobot said:


> thank you home cookin' !


that did play a part. a fairly big part. but I'm not complainin..though I reserve the right to complain when a team the blazers are playing (on the road) get home cookin...


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Bulls @ Blazers -- GAME THREAD*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> These are the kind of games that are going to help the young Blazers develop. I didn't watch the game so don't know how they played down the stretch, but win or lose it builds character.


That's true. I can't remember which anaylist/commentator said it, but they said that losing close games won't necessarily help the team develop. Clutch wins like this will certainly inspire confidence; maybe I spoke too soon.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Do you know why that Errant pass happened? 

RUBEN PATTERSON disrupted a pass to a NEAR steal...leaving 10 seconds ont eh shot clock....Gordon was UNDER pressure and choked....


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

Being first in the Nortwest doesn't give you homecourt. You would play the 6th team that still has a better record than you, which means that they would get the homecourt advantage.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Rueben had some good defensive stops.....that near steal that led to the bad Ben Gordon pass...also that CRITICAL scramble for the jumpball, which Portland took...


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Trader Bob said:


> Here is the boxscore by NBA.com
> 
> 2FG% = 51.5%
> 3FG% = 33.3%
> ...


Actually they shot 53.3 Percent from 2pt range.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Trader Bob said:


> Here is the boxscore by NBA.com
> 
> 2FG% = 51.5%
> 3FG% = 33.3%
> ...



And 9 blocked shots!


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

i actually managed to catch a little of 750Am on the way home tonight and heard what sounded like Nate McMillan saying that the team had to learn to win close games rather than just be close. Looks like he ought to be happy. The team is showing genuine improvement, and that's about all we could hope for at this point. If this pace of improvement keeps up, the team will be a threat as soon as next year.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Listening to Ruben on the radio and picturing the way he looks, does anyone else think of Mike Tyson?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Samuel said:


> Actually they shot 53.3 Percent from 2pt range.


I did not calculate it.. but it still says 51.5% for 2FG%


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Listening to Ruben on the radio and picturing the way he looks, does anyone else think of Mike Tyson?


THEO-G, 4 L-I-F-E! :cheers:


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

a great win by us. don't know why i bet against us for this game because i really thought we'd win.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Trader Bob said:


> I did not calculate it.. but it still says 51.5% for 2FG%


John Nash:

"I think shooting percentage is misunderstood. Too often a shooting percentage under 45% is viewed as subpar, but what is the real shooting percentage? A player who is 3 of 6 from 2pt, shoots 50% and scores 6 points. A player who is 2 of 6 from 3pt range shoots 33% but also scores 6 points."

fgm/a is total field goals attempted, including 3ptm/a. Separating the two, you get the real percentages.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

You know KissMyDarius, I have always thought of Mike Tyson when I hear Ruben. I have thought that for years, and this is the first time I have seen anyone mention it....interesting.

Prunetang


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Prunetang said:


> You know KissMyDarius, I have always thought of Mike Tyson when I hear Ruben. I have thought that for years, and this is the first time I have seen anyone mention it....interesting.
> 
> Prunetang



Great minds think alike . . . that and Ruben's voice doesn't fit his look. : )

I'm picturing him telling his cleaning lady to . . . oh I'll stop.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Solid game for Portland. The biggest plus is that they didn't beat themselves. Young teams, or teams in search of their identity, will frequently have ineffective offensive sets, blow coverages in transition, turn the ball over, etc. The Blazers didn't do any of that, and by putting the pressure on Chicago late in the game, they put themselves in position to win. 

I don't know if it's McMillan - I can't think it's anyone else - but the Blazers are playing "the right way." I can't believe I'm saying this, but I could see Portland being within a few games of .500 throughout the season, if this effort keeps up, and there aren't any major injuries.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Public Defender said:


> Solid game for Portland. The biggest plus is that they didn't beat themselves. Young teams, or teams in search of their identity, will frequently have ineffective offensive sets, blow coverages in transition, turn the ball over, etc. The Blazers didn't do any of that, and by putting the pressure on Chicago late in the game, they put themselves in position to win.
> 
> I don't know if it's McMillan - I can't think it's anyone else - but the Blazers are playing "the right way." I can't believe I'm saying this, but I could see Portland being within a few games of .500 throughout the season, if this effort keeps up, and there aren't any major injuries.



Blazers are about to hit the road . . . tough test for a young inexperienced team. If they can hold there own on the road, maybe .500. But that is a big if.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Did we ever find out why Joel went to the locker room after being pulled in the 1st or 2nd quarter?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

If Portland wins 3 of the 7, I'll be impressed. But this is how I see it shaking out.
@ New York: L
@ Memphis: L
@ Miami: L
@ Orlando: W 
@ Atlanta W
@ Philadelphia: L
@ Washington: L

They've looked good in the last couple games, but I still think it's gonna be pretty ugly. 

Keys to the trip: 

- 3pt FG (they still can't beat the zone...yet.)
- Getting a shooting guard involved, and having him hit shots.
- Utilizing everyone on the bench. On this trip, they should really open up the pine and utilize their fresh legs. Let Jack and Telfair trade off starting. Get Martell involved offensively. If Darius and Zach are expected to do it all, they're going to be worn out by game 3-4.

If we can come out of this trip with a winning record, though... man. This season could be something fun to watch.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

If the Blazers can come off this road trip with 3 wins, it will be a good sign. I just hope Nate understands that!

My fear is that Nate won't recognize just how tough this trip is going to be for a young team. If he goes ballistic over the team having a bad game or 2, it could do more harm than good.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Not only did the Blazers win, but Jack got the best of his cousin Chris Duhon on the stat sheet...


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Duhon had a horrible game! Boy was I glad when they took Gordon out and replaced him with Duhon. Nothing like replacing a guy who can't miss with a guy who's ice cold and jacking them up at will.

Dan


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I thought Jack's cousin was Jason Terry? Is it Chris Duhon? Or are they all cousins?

Be careful with the Tyson comparisons. They make me really really nervous.

My thoughts, and I only heard part listening to radio long distance: I liked that they did not lose their composure when they got down early, but no reason for that start. Everything looked fine going into half time. But on the, I think, 2nd possession, the Bulls got by my unofficial count 6 chances! Blazers would play 23 seconds of defense, then give up the rebound! That was inexcusable.

Bassy needs to learn how to stay out of foul trouble. He's got heart, though. Another solid game from ZBo, Darius, Dixon, Theo, Jack. I think Jack is a steal, considering how late in the draft he went, some teams are going to gnash their teeth over letting him go by.

Why does this team have so much trouble scoring in the 2nd half? Are other teams making defensive adjustments and the Blazers not adjusting? Is there a conditioning problem? Do they get "tight" late in close games? Notice the last 2 games the difference between first half points and second half points. 

We've said there are no moral victories, playing hard and losing is still losing. So the win counts even though it was shaky at times. This is not figure skating or gymnastics. It doesn't have to be pretty. All you need is one point more than the other guys.

Do me 2 favors, team, and beat Golden State Friday! I get to see it on local TV with Warriors' broadcasters. And it would give the team a boost going onto the road trip.

BTW, I think they should beat the Knicks on this trip. NY is pretty bad. And Philly has been fattening themselves on teams like the Raptors, still winless. 

No way does this Blazer team match the NBA's lowest ever win total. They're already about halfway there and it's November.

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone. Let's all give thanks for our FIRST PLACE PORTLAND TRAIL BLAZERS!! :cheers:


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

Oldmangrouch said:


> If the Blazers can come off this road trip with 3 wins, it will be a good sign. I just hope Nate understands that!
> 
> My fear is that Nate won't recognize just how tough this trip is going to be for a young team. If he goes ballistic over the team having a bad game or 2, it could do more harm than good.



I dont think there's any worry about that. As long as the team is showing effort and playing hard Nate will approve.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

crandc said:


> Be careful with the Tyson comparisons. They make me really really nervous.


Yeah, Ruben hasn't bitten anyone's ear off yet. :biggrin:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> I thought Jack's cousin was Jason Terry? Is it Chris Duhon? Or are they all cousins?


Nope, Martell is cousins with Jason Terry...


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

so strange to see blazers at the top of the division. just have to freeze frame this moment :banana:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Jarrett Jack is related to Duhon.

seems to me there's a lot of narcisism in the NBA now.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Oldmangrouch said:


> If the Blazers can come off this road trip with 3 wins, it will be a good sign. I just hope Nate understands that!
> 
> My fear is that Nate won't recognize just how tough this trip is going to be for a young team. If he goes ballistic over the team having a bad game or 2, it could do more harm than good.



Totally agree. I hope Nate knows when to reel it in. Some encouragement is good....if not required.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Hap said:


> Jarrett Jack is related to Duhon.
> 
> seems to me there's a lot of narcisism in the NBA now.


You mean Nepotism? Not to say there isn't Narcisism also, but that 's not really related to the talk about relatives. 

It is interesting how many relatives are in the NBA considering how few total players there are. 
Vince Carter and T-Mac.
Marbury and Telfair.
Jack and Duhon.
Terry and Webster.
The Collins Twins (though thats less surprising since they are genetically similar and grew up in the same environment).
I'm sure some others I'm forgetting or am not aware of.
I won't even begin to list all the people who have a father who played in the league at some point.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Foulzilla said:


> You mean Nepotism? Not to say there isn't Narcisism also, but that 's not really related to the talk about relatives.


narcissim, nepotism...so I picked a word thats totally unrelated to what i meant..you knew what I meant!





> It is interesting how many relatives are in the NBA considering how few total players there are.
> Vince Carter and T-Mac.
> Marbury and Telfair.
> Jack and Duhon.
> ...



Shaq and that big bloated hippo at the Oregon Zoo.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Hap said:


> Jarrett Jack is related to Duhon.
> 
> seems to me there's a lot of narcisism in the NBA now.



Hap, do you mean nepotism?
Nepotism: Favoritism shown or patronage granted to relatives, as in business.
Narcissism: 1. Excessive love or admiration of oneself. See Synonyms at conceit. 
2. A psychological condition characterized by self-preoccupation, lack of empathy, and unconscious deficits in self-esteem. 
3. Erotic pleasure derived from contemplation or admiration of one's own body or self, especially as a fixation on or a regression to an infantile stage of development. 
4. The attribute of the human psyche charactized by admiration of oneself but within normal limits.

BTW, we must have the all-cousin team: Telfair, Jack, Webster, Outlaw all have cousins in the NBA.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

crandc said:


> BTW, we must have the all-cousin team: Telfair, Jack, Webster, Outlaw all have cousins in the NBA.


yes, I meant nep..

btw, who's outlaws cousin?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Foulzilla said:


> You mean Nepotism? Not to say there isn't Narcisism also, but that 's not really related to the talk about relatives.
> 
> It is interesting how many relatives are in the NBA considering how few total players there are.
> Vince Carter and T-Mac.
> ...


Harvey and Horace Grant...

Jon Barry and Brent Barry...

Brent and Mark Price...


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Travis is cousin to Bo Outlaw. Or so I've heard.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

I'd always heard there was no relation between the two...

Dan


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

crandc said:


> Travis is cousin to Bo Outlaw. Or so I've heard.


I never heard that.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> I never heard that.


Me neither...


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

And lest we forget (lights candles... ties yellow ribbon... sacrifices goat... laughs maniacally...)
Damon and Salim Stoudamire

barfo


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Darrell and Ronnie Garretson.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Foulzilla said:


> It is interesting how many relatives are in the NBA considering how few total players there are.
> Vince Carter and T-Mac.
> Marbury and Telfair.
> Jack and Duhon.
> ...


There really ought to be someone creating an on-line NBA family tree. Any volunteers?


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

More argument for the genetic component being very important in athletics....


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

barfo said:


> And lest we forget (lights candles... ties yellow ribbon... sacrifices goat... laughs maniacally...)
> Damon and Salim Stoudamire
> 
> barfo


Damn you, I was tyring to forget!


----------

